# Your Biggest Fear



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't have the usual phobias like spiders and snakes. I'm okay with most any kind of animal.  But I'm terrified of being alone in the dark. Even as a grown adult I sleep with a light on if hubby isn't home. Don't ask me how I'm gonna explain that to the kiddies when they get older. LOL

My other big fears are:

Deep water
Small, enclosed spaces
Heights
Roller-coasters (which sorta goes hand in hand with the heights thing)
Public speaking
The undead 

What's your weird fear?


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Right now it's being stranded in an underwater hotel!

Seriously, though, that just plays into my one real fear - being stuck in any small place.


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

4Katie said:


> Right now it's being stranded in an underwater hotel!
> 
> Seriously, though, that just plays into my one real fear - being stuck in any small place.


LOL, Dara's post made me think of the hotel thread too, and I was trying to match the hotels up with her fears...


----------



## par2323 (Nov 22, 2010)

My major fear is flying (on airplanes, that is.  I wouldn't mind flying if I actually had wings and could soar above the clouds on my own.  I just don't like to entrust the honor to some pilot.)

Patricia Rockwell (par2323)


----------



## JD Rhoades (Feb 18, 2011)

When I was growing up, there were a number of storm drains and drainage pipes in my neighborhood:  long, narrow concrete tubes to divert storm run-off away from the roads and people's yards. I remember looking down one of those pipes and wondering what it would be like to be crawling  through one of those and get stuck halfway through, unable to go forward or back, where no one could reach you or hear your cries, where the only thing to do would be die a long slow horrible death, alone in the dark....

   I was a lot of fun as a kid, believe me. But you will NEVER make a spelunker out of me.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

4Katie said:


> Right now it's being stranded in an underwater hotel!
> 
> Seriously, though, that just plays into my one real fear - being stuck in any small place.


Funny, that's the thread that made me start this one. Heh heh


----------



## JD Rhoades (Feb 18, 2011)

Wanna see something really scary?

http://www.joshuahoffine.com/#a=0&at=0&mi=2&pt=1&pi=10000&s=0&p=0


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Hmm... I'd have to say disease.  I'm not a germaphobe.   I'm glad to get my hands dirty.  But I get queasy hearing about illnesses, watching medical dramas, reading about disease, etc.   Too much makes me feel like I'll faint.  I can handle the sight of blood, but start talking to me about a serious illness, and I can actually get dizzy and anxious.  It's the darndest thing. 

I feel a bit uncomfortable with heights.  When I'm on a rollercoaster, I don't mind the speed; the height makes me a bit dizzy.  Not bad enough that I'll avoid rollercoasters or ferris wheels, but enough to say that I have a mild fear of heights.

Enclosed spaces, darkness, spiders -- I don't mind those.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I hate to say it, but I'm afraid of snakes that might be around my feet. My brother is a herpetologist, and I had my fill of snakes throughout my childhood. We even had a Gaboon Viper in a wire-reinforced glass and wood cage in our basement while I was in high school and college. I find snakes fascinating in zoos and on nature shows, but I don't want ANY of them around me. I have a thing about one slithering up my pant leg. Ewwwwwww.  I live in the country and hope that the snakes have enough land around here to enable them to stay away from me, but I can hardly make myself walk through the grass. (I try, but I have to keep my eyes glued on where I'm walking all of the time.) In fact, there have been snakes on the bricks of our house and on the front step, so I prefer to leave the house via the car from within the garage. I'm pathetic. I know.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2011)

I asked my girlfriend what her biggest fear was. She said she was afraid I'd leave her and she'd be all alone.

She asked me what my biggest fear was. I said _bears_.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

foreverjuly said:


> I asked my girlfriend what her biggest fear was. She said she was afraid I'd leave her and she'd be all alone.
> 
> She asked me what my biggest fear was. I said _bears_.


    Was that the answer that she was hoping to get


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Hahahaha, Jason. 

I've noticed that my fears have gotten more...normal, I guess, as I've gotten older. I used to be absolutely terrified of slugs when I was younger. Like, I couldn't even get near them without freaking out. Now, they don't bother me so much, but I'm more nervous around heights, small spaces, things that actually make sense.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Jessica Billings said:


> I've noticed that my fears have gotten more...normal, I guess, as I've gotten older. I used to be absolutely terrified of slugs when I was younger. Like, I couldn't even get near them without freaking out. Now, they don't bother me so much, but I'm more nervous around heights, small spaces, things that actually make sense.


I used to live in a house by a forest. We'd get slugs into the house -- nasty, plump things that would crawl all over. I hated those bastards. Yes, I was scared of them. I'd kill them by sprinkling salt on them. We'd get quite a few indoors!

We also got spiders. Their bodies were the size of ping pong balls, covered with fur. If they weren't tarantulas, they looked just like em.

A couple times, we got venomous snakes in the house.

But the slugs were the worst. Add slugs to my list of fears.


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm afraid of being caught in a crowd of bargain hunters at a Washington Day sale.  My sister-in-law, Kate, and I went to one WD sale in Brooklyn.  The store had a few teasers to whip the crowd into a frenzy--like maybe a man's suit for $20, a woman's evening gown for $10, a set of king-size sheets for $5, etc.  We got there early, maybe 9:00 a.m. (the store was to open at l0:00) and there was already an enormous crowd.  They were so eager to get in the store that the glass windows of the store were in danger of being shattered as the people pressed forward.  A cop kept telling the people to move back.  When they finally opened the doors, the crowd rushed in like maniacs--the worst were wild-eyed old women with their shopping bags.   Kate and I were so scared we ducked under the nearest counter and let the crowd pass us.  To hell with bargains, we said and immediately left the store.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

tsilver said:


> I'm afraid of being caught in a crowd of bargain hunters at a Washington Day sale. My sister-in-law, Kate, and I went to one WD sale in Brooklyn. The store had a few teasers to whip the crowd into a frenzy--like maybe a man's suit for $20, a woman's evening gown for $10, a set of king-size sheets for $5, etc. We got there early, maybe 9:00 a.m. (the store was to open at l0:00) and there was already an enormous crowd. They were so eager to get in the store that the glass windows of the store were in danger of being shattered as the people pressed forward. A cop kept telling the people to move back. When they finally opened the doors, the crowd rushed in like maniacs--the worst were wild-eyed old women with their shopping bags. Kate and I were so scared we ducked under the nearest counter and let the crowd pass us. To hell with bargains, we said and immediately left the store.


I'd be afraid of that, too, along with Black Friday. I'm not into shopping with herds of people, regardless of what sales are available. Yuck!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm deathly afraid of fire. Not campfires or pretty fires in a fireplace, but leaping, snapping flames when a house/building is engulfed in them.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Dying... I can stand the thought of almost anything else...


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

SPIDERS !!!

I can handle snakes, rats and ugly women....

but spiders turn me into a screaming little girl !!


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Alzheimer's disease.  Anything else can be coped with or overcome.


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

Spiders and dead bodies.  I can't watch zombie movies.  The biggest one for me is that I'll be in a situation where I need to stand up for myself, have the ability to do so, and cower down out of fear instead.  I have no problem standing up for others, but it's things like being beaten or abused and being too terrified to do anything about it myself, that make the absolute worst nightmares.


----------



## Vagueness (Jan 27, 2011)

Spiders and snakes aren't a problem, not bothered by the dark, I'm not keen on tight spaces. But put me near flapping wings and I'll scream and cry... down to and including butterflies and moths. Very pathetic, and utterly illogical and it bugs the heck out of me   

A starling that decided it liked our porch kept me out of my own house for 30 mins once.... logically I know that there's nothing to fear, but...


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

Spiders - just the thought of them makes me shiver (perhaps wanting to move to Oz isn't my smartest idea.....)

Fire - Thanks Towering Inferno, you scarred me for life (and then badly burning my hand when trying to make an 'old' map didn't help things - who knew the old style photocopier paper was so flammable...)

Home invasion - the thought of being attacked in what is meant to be a safe place is very disconcerting.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Lots of things of which I am not fond (flying, heights, snakes, etc.), but not truly fearful.  The only time I turn into a shaking, bawling mess is at even the thought of going to the dentist.  Totally irrational, but that's it - the dentist.  Valium is necessary to be able to get my teeth cleaned


----------



## Monchhichi (Mar 31, 2010)

Vagueness, I almost slapped my screen.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Monchhichi said:


> Vagueness, I almost slapped my screen.


I actually did slap my screen! I was scrolling down and saw that out of the corner of my eye and flicked it off with hand.

I would say my biggest fear is being attacked by someone. I live in a very rural, safe place, but grew up in the big city and have always had that fear. Thankfully, it has never happened.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Monchhichi said:


> Vagueness, I almost slapped my screen.


Same here.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

I used to be afraid of spiders, but then I was babysitting once and it was either conquer that or put the kids at risk (it was a very large, very scary black widow, and it was very close to the kids I was watching).

I still have dreams of fire, but not as bad as when I was a kid.

I'm somewhat afraid of escalators, thanks to a series of nightmares when I was a kid.   (I don't think I slept well from 1st-3rd grades).

Apparently blood + my husband = me passing out.  Embarrassing.   I can take care of my kids' boo-boos but if he's bleeding I'm a fainting mess.

Alzheimers scares me more than cancer.


----------



## Keith Blenman (May 31, 2009)

Dying, disease, old age, crowds, heights, and letting people down. 

I used to date a girl who was deathly afraid of clowns. Like, we'd go to the video store and she would get mad at me if I didn't turn around movie boxes or warn her not to look at certain shelves.

It didn't work out.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Running into my first wife.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I used to be afraid of mundane things from the natural world.  Now I am afraid of only one thing:  EMP Bursts.  What if I don't have the web? My cell phone?  My Direct TV?  My Sirius/XM?  What if I don't have these things?  What. Will. Happen. To. Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee?!!!!


----------



## JD Rhoades (Feb 18, 2011)

JimC1946 said:


> Running into my first wife.


 There's a short story by Harlan Ellison in which the protagonist is re-visited by every woman he's ever been involved with, however briefly, starting at the most recent and working backwards. He becomes more and more panicked as he realizes that eventually, he's going to be revisited by his psycho first wife.

I think the title is "The Cheese Stands Alone."


----------



## Vagueness (Jan 27, 2011)

Monchhichi said:


> Vagueness, I almost slapped my screen.


I'm taking a very childish pleasure from that


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

Geemont said:


> Alzheimer's disease. Anything else can be coped with or overcome.


This.

And Spiders, but I can deal with spiders.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm going to spray Raid on Vagueness' avatar. Maybe it will kill it.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Drowning.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Losing my kids. I love them so much. I fear nothing else.


----------



## JD Rhoades (Feb 18, 2011)

monkeyluis said:


> Losing my kids. I love them so much. I fear nothing else.


Oh, boy, do I know that one. When my son was four, he thought it would be funny to run off and hide in a clothes rack in a crowded department store. I'll never forget that feeling of total panic. My heart still races when I think about it, and it was fifteen years ago.


----------



## Karen (Feb 12, 2009)

Total darkness


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Karen said:


> Total darkness


So you never close your eyes? Lol. I love darkness. Everything goes away & you can just be alone.


----------



## Karen (Feb 12, 2009)

monkeyluis said:


> So you never close your eyes? Lol. I love darkness. Everything goes away & you can just be alone.


 It's the inability to know whats coming after you. My father thought it was hilarious to jump out at you no matter the time of day or night!


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

That something would happen to my wife and kids.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

JimC1946 said:


> I'm going to spray Raid on Vagueness' avatar. Maybe it will kill it.


I've been trying to brush it off my screen for weeks !!


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Being on a boat in open water... and then being eating by a sea monster, like I dunno, a giant squid or a shark...

Dawn


----------



## Ciareader (Feb 3, 2011)

Going insane.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Bug scaredy cats. You need to watch bug wars on science channel.  Starts in a couple of weeks.


----------



## RichardDR (Jul 8, 2010)

I don't know if this number one on my list of fears, but the first one that came to mind was spider-bears with prehensile tails...


----------



## JD Rhoades (Feb 18, 2011)

Ciareader said:


> Going insane.


It's not as bad as it looks.


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

Heights, definitely. I worked on the 31st floor of an office building with floor-to-ceiling windows. My desk was smack up against the window. The desks were bolted in so I couldn't move it. Worked there for 5 years. Eventually I sort of got used to that height level, so I can be at right around 30 stories and be fine. I can't even stand on a stepladder, though. Brains are strange.


----------

